# light orchestral music



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

Elizabethan serenade,The watermill, Sailing by. composer Ronald binge


----------



## Rosie (Jul 4, 2016)

Beethoven's 5th Symphony, though all guy I've dated have hated it


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

acitak 7 said:


> Elizabethan serenade,The watermill, Sailing by. composer Ronald binge


And your point is.........


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

For lovers of the genre, this Hyperion box (4 CD's) is essential.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

its very good light orchestral music, the compositions all very different I think, Elizabethan serenade being the most well known by the english composer, great strings, maybe worth a listen.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got that Hyperion set - very nice, tuneful fun. Brings back a few memories.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am almost sure, Chandos did a lot or that "Light"music stuff also .


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Naxos has also produced light classics ranges, including a set of Leroy Anderson discs with the BBC Concert Orchestra under Leonard Slatkin. They also did a series of discs for British Light Classics including music by Eric Coates and Ron Goodwin, though (IIRC) these were originally released on the Marco Polo label.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

I'll resist making a reference to Stockhausen's Licht Cycle


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Rosie said:


> Beethoven's 5th Symphony, though all guy I've dated have hated it


I love it (Beethoven's 5th, that is) .... but no way I would describe it as 'light orchestral music'

Binge, Eric Coates, Tomlinson etc wrote a very different style of music to Beethoven's 5th . If anyone is interested in light music' there is a society at http://www.lightmusicsociety.com/


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Odd! I was on the brink of starting a thread about light music, but a search revealed this recent one I wasn't aware of.

I was listening to Gliere's Bronze Horseman suite today, finding I like some of it but much of it seems like a light and fluffy Doris Day movie soundtrack. Surprising for a composer best known for his serious Symphony No. 3.










And I got to wondering, what is it that makes music "light?" Is it an embarrassment, a guilty pleasure, or is there merit in it - a hidden weightiness like unidentified dark matter in the universe?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a really big soft spot for Sleigh Ride, even after playing it like a million times






But where so you draw the line? This nice stuff could almost be light music...











Or could it?


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

High heels - Trevor Duncan






I looked up other similar film music from the same era and it is very similar to High heels , but gets boring after 2 or3 pieces.

I don't know if it can be considered light music, but Khachaturian's Gayane adagio at least and adagio from Spartacus music has this sort of lightness , but in a good way.

Massenet also. His orchestral suites, ballet suites, like Le Cid.

Craig Armstrong - Balcony scene- from Romeo and Juliet.

Dr Zhivago - Lara's theme - Maurice Jarre


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Leroy Anderson -The Typewriter 
(instrumental-original version)


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello from England. I started the thread "Light Orchestral Music" the reason being I really like 3 pieces by English composer Ronald Binge(1910-1979), Elizabethan Serenade, Sailing By and The Watermill. All 3 pieces feature in Classic FMs top 300 this year, and of course every famous composer, and not so famous composer features in this chart as well. Classic FM is one of the UKs most popular classical music radio stations. It is light music,but I also like pieces by Wagner, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Rossini, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, Shostakovich Puccini and Mozart to name just a few. I appreciate people may hear Elizabethan Serenade and think it too light and fluffy, but I just think they are beautiful melodies played by full orchestra, with great strings .What makes it light, is I suppose that it is not too heavy, I cant think of any other description, but its not for everyone the same way Wagner isn't.


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

I can highly recommend the soundtrack from Jacobs Ladder, by Maurice Jarre. But be warned it is the darkest piece of music I have ever heard, and that's coming from someone who likes his " Light Orchestral Music, very much.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the West Side Story suite. Beautiful and light on the ears.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

acitak 7 said:


> Hello from England. I started the thread "Light Orchestral Music" the reason being I really like 3 pieces by English composer Ronald Binge(1910-1979), Elizabethan Serenade, Sailing By and The Watermill. All 3 pieces feature in Classic FMs top 300 this year, and of course every famous composer, and not so famous composer features in this chart as well. Classic FM is one of the UKs most popular classical music radio stations. It is light music,but I also like pieces by Wagner, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Rossini, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, Shostakovich Puccini and Mozart to name just a few. I appreciate people may hear Elizabethan Serenade and think it too light and fluffy, but I just think they are beautiful melodies played by full orchestra, with great strings .What makes it light, is I suppose that it is not too heavy, I cant think of any other description, but its not for everyone the same way Wagner isn't.


Hello from Leeds. I too love Classic FM and don't know what I would do without it!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Hello from Leeds. I too love Classic FM and don't know what I would do without it!!


Playing CD'S is one option.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

It seems like a pointless sub-genre. It's just a form of orchestral music (see also most movie OSTs). I don't see the point in it..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> It seems like a pointless sub-genre. It's just a form of orchestral music (see also most movie OSTs). I don't see the point in it..


I think O.P is on holiday , noting posted since July 13the.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> It seems like a pointless sub-genre. It's just a form of orchestral music (see also most movie OSTs). I don't see the point in it..


if some people enjoy it, then it has a lot of point (for them). The genre is quite distinctive and was very prominent at one time, especially in Britain.

If you (like I) don't like it much, then that is one thing, but to claim it is 'pointless' seems unnecessarily intolerant. Enjoy what you like ... and let others enjoy what they like as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
If you want fun and light music .


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Headphone Hermit said:


> if some people enjoy it, then it has a lot of point (for them). The genre is quite distinctive and was very prominent at one time, especially in Britain.
> 
> If you (like I) don't like it much, then that is one thing, but to claim it is 'pointless' seems unnecessarily intolerant. Enjoy what you like ... and let others enjoy what they like as well.


I think you misunderstood what I really meant. I wasn't calling the _music_ pointless. I was just stating that I felt that a separate _sub-genre_ for this music was pointless. I was being far from intolerant and like some of the music listed. Apologies if you construed my comments any other way.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I was just reminding myself how nice this is and saw this thread: 




My childhood is poorer for not having had a CD of Verdi's(and Bizet's!) incidental music to step it up just a little from the Rossini, Offenbach, and J. Strauss(which I did enjoy immensely).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> I was just reminding myself how nice this is and saw this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But now you can enjoy as much as you want, don't look back, waste of time.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> But now you can enjoy as much as you want, don't look back, waste of time.


Yes! Now I'm onto this: 




This music makes me so happy.


----------

